# Pto shaft ring adapter



## gmshades (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a triangular shaft series 3 pto shaft. It does not have a ring at the joints for the guards. Does anyone know where to find such adapter or make a guard work? Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Most agricultural dealers will have the PTO shaft guard kits. Just take along your shaft so they can match it.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

I went to my agricultural dealer to buy part of a PTO shaft that was missing from a piece of equipment I bought. After picking myself off the floor, I bought an entire PTO shaft with the guard included for about the price of the guard itself from the ag dealer. I got it from http://www.agrisupply.com/


----------



## gmshades (Jun 22, 2015)

I went to my local Bush Hog dealer, and they were able to order the adapter for the larger shaft, but not the smaller shaft. Should be able to make it work though. Only $4 a piece.

Glenn


----------

